
Inside the Mac OS X Kernel: Debunking Mac OS Myths - alecst
http://chaosradio.ccc.de/24c3_m4v_2303.html
======
Angostura
I'm 10 minutes in so far and I'm beginning to lose patience, not only with the
interminable history lesson, but also with the unbearable level of smug.

~~~
igorgue
wait to get to the end, but the talk actually gives some points where XNU is
slow

------
wvenable
I'm looking for text, not video. I can't be bothered to watch something that I
can read in a fraction of the time.

~~~
martey
A summary and PDFs of the contents of the presentation are available at
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/events/2303.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2007/Fahrplan/events/2303.en.html)

------
whughes
Terrible video player. It's one of those generic Flash players which one sees
pretty much everywhere, but it's incapable of skipping in the video properly
for me, the times are often wrong, the fullscreen is buggy.. Just a horrible
experience.

------
makecheck
I would also check out Amit Singh's book on the subject, "What is Mac OS X?".

